# S. hardwickei eggs (again)



## Draiman (Nov 11, 2011)

Remember this?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...hardwickei-mating&highlight=hardwickei+mating

I just got home today to find the female on eggs! They may have been laid as long as 5 days ago, because I haven't been home since Sunday.

Pic:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!! High five for you man. Great job and I really hope they are fertile and hatch. I really really want one of these but if I remember correctly you are not in the US. What a bummer


----------



## Draiman (Nov 11, 2011)

ophiophagus said:


> Awesome awesome awesome!!!! High five for you man. Great job and I really hope they are fertile and hatch. I really really want one of these but if I remember correctly you are not in the US. What a bummer


Cheers. Yeah, I'm not, but if successful I'll put the pedelings up for sale here anyway.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 11, 2011)

congrats! hope they are good eggs yeah i would love to some aswell,such an awesome pede


----------



## coldvaper (Nov 11, 2011)

Great photo, of a beautiful pede. Congrats on the clutch.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 11, 2011)

good work mate, are hardwickei paticulary hard to raise or is it more just pedes in general?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright!, good luck with them!


----------



## Draiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> good work mate, are hardwickei paticulary hard to raise or is it more just pedes in general?


Actually in my experience S. hardwickei has been by far the easiest species to maintain in captivity, even more so than S. subspinipes. But yes, I would say centipedes in general are, in many ways, more difficult to keep than tarantulas.


----------



## richoman3 (Nov 12, 2011)

absolutely stunning!!!
good luck with raising the bubs!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 12, 2011)

She is so beautiful! All the best !


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 12, 2011)

She's looking fine. Great job!


----------



## Draiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for commenting everyone. I'll post updates in this thread as they come along, over the next couple of months.


----------



## dactylus (Nov 12, 2011)

Gorgeous creature.  Good luck!!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 12, 2011)

Great job, Gavin.  hopefully everything will go well and we'll look forward to see them in market soon.  i'm guessing somewhere this late december to early January.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 15, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Actually in my experience S. hardwickei has been by far the easiest species to maintain in captivity, even more so than S. subspinipes. But yes, I would say centipedes in general are, in many ways, more difficult to keep than tarantulas.


Yes totally agree withthis opinion.

In other hand, very nice picture and have a good luck with it.

How is it doing now?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent!  I'm assuming she wasn't mated again?  Gotta love sperm retention.  I'll bet you hang on to more plings this time, haha.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 15, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Excellent!  I'm assuming she wasn't mated again?  Gotta love sperm retention.  I'll bet you hang on to more plings this time, haha.


i think that you missed the thread where he posted a video of the courtship, but yeah, this female was paired up with a male.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, OK.  Forgot about that.  I was thinking it was a carryover from the last mating.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 18, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Excellent!  I'm assuming she wasn't mated again?  Gotta love sperm retention.  I'll bet you hang on to more plings this time, haha.


Yeah, I think I will. But no this isn't the same female as the one that gave me a clutch last year; this is one half of a pair I mated in September:

[YOUTUBE]OVsrrsX50yA[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, just an update: today makes it 7 days since I discovered her on eggs (certainly longer since she laid them, probably 10 days) and mommy's still going strong. Not going to jump to any hasty conclusions though.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 18, 2011)

Can't wait until these guys are ready, absolutely the most stunning species of pede in my personal opinion, though there are many others that are quite gorgeous.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 25, 2011)

Quick update, eggs have gone into the macaroni (protonymphs) stage.


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 25, 2011)

Killer!!!:biggrin: I really really want at least one of these. When hopefully they are close to ready to go I will put a deposit down or whatever. Sort of an unrelated question. I think I remember you posting a picture of another species of Indian pede that you had that was nearly all black. Was that you and if it was any updates?


----------



## Draiman (Nov 26, 2011)

ophiophagus said:


> Killer!!!:biggrin: I really really want at least one of these. When hopefully they are close to ready to go I will put a deposit down or whatever. Sort of an unrelated question. I think I remember you posting a picture of another species of Indian pede that you had that was nearly all black. Was that you and if it was any updates?


Yeah, that was me. That particular pede (Ethmostigmus rubripes) died a few months ago of unknown reasons. It was a nice looking pede, jet black and all, but I never saw it and it was small, no bigger than 4".

---------- Post added 11-26-2011 at 02:40 PM ----------


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful pics once again! Thats also a very nice pede! When they youngin's are ready to be sold, you gotta inform me! .


----------



## codykrr (Nov 26, 2011)

Good job Gavin! One day I hope I can finally get one or two of these!


----------



## Draiman (Dec 2, 2011)

Gentlemen, we have pedelings - 1st instar pedelings. One last molt to go.


----------



## endoflove (Dec 4, 2011)

lol i call dibs this time hate my self for missing the last batch!


----------

